# Fortnite FPS drops



## Kameeno (1. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Zur Zeit spiele ich intensiv Fortnite (so wie viele) und habe seit ca. 1-2 Monate FPS Probleme. Die Probleme treten nur in Fortnite auf und speziell dann, wenn viele Gegner geladen werden oder generell viel los ist wie in dem 50v50 Modus. Noch vor ca. 2 Monaten habe konnte ich 50v50 problemlos spielen mit über 120 FPS. Jetzt droppen die Frames teilweise bis auf 40 runter. Wenn ich in-game in ruhigen Gegenden unterwegs bin bekomme ich nach wie vor die 120 FPS (capped). In den 2 Monaten hat sich an meinem System geändert, dass ich nun einen G-Sync Monitor benutze.

Mein System:

Asus B85M-E
Intel i7 4770k @3,50Ghz (eingestellt sodass dauerhaft Turbo-Mode mit 3,90Ghz aktiv ist)
Nvidia Gainward GTX 1070
Kingston DDR3 2x8GB @1600Mhz
Samsung Evo 860 1TB
Acer Predator XB241H Monitor @144Hz G-Sync (primär)
Philips TV (sekundär)
Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit 

Geänderte Settings: 

Nvidia Control Panel (Global): 

Maximale Anzahl der vorgerenderten Einzelbilder: 1
Leitungsmodus: Maximale Leistung bevorzugen
Texturfilterung: Leistung
V-Sync: Off 
Threaded-Optimierung: On
Multi-Display/Mixed-GPU-Beschleunigung: Einzeldisplay-Leistungsmodus

Windows-Einstellungen: Energieoptionen: Höchstleistung

Bios-Optionen: DRAM Frequency -> 1600Mhz

P.S.: Spiele mit allen Einstellungen auf Epic, aber auch wenn ich alle Einstellungen runtersetze bleiben die FPS Drops (dann halt mit drops auf 50 statt auf 40 Frames).

Im Fortnite-Forum antwortet ja niemand auf solche Beiträge, also danke an jeden der hier antwortet!


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2018)

Spielst du denn mit aktivem GSync UND hast vSync in den Optionen auch im Spiel abgestellt? 

Hast Du nebenbei irgendwas anderes laufen, zB nen Browser offen, Mediaplayer, Chattool oder so? Falls Du einen Virenscanner und/oder Firewall nutzt: schalt die mal testweise beim Spielen ab, ob es an denen liegt.

Die Treiber für Board, Sound und Grafikkarte sind aktuell? Was EVENTUELL noch ein Grund sein könnte ist Dein Windows 8.1, das wird nicht mehr so gut supportet. Vlt. solltest du bei Gelegenheit mal auf 10 wechseln, auch wenn die Probleme durch die og. Maßnahmen vlt. weg sein sollten.


----------



## Kameeno (1. November 2018)

Hi! 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe nebenbei eigentlich nie etwas offen.  Habe Norton als Virenscanner...Norton soll ja angeblich etwas Leistung fressen, aber sobald ich im Fullscreen bin schaltet Norton ja in den Silent-Mode und außerdem habe ich das Problem ja nur bei Fortnite. Werde es aber trotzdem mal probieren!

Treiber sind alle aktuell. Sogar BIOS ist up to date und Windows habe ich vor ein paar Tagen erst neu installiert.

V-Sync habe ich im Spiel auch ausgeschaltet. Auf Win 10 umsteigen habe ich auch schon überlegt, evtl mache ich das heute mal.

Habe mir auch schon ein paar Benchmark Videos von Leuten mit ähnlichem Setup angeschaut, die haben in Fortnite mit der GTX 1070 und ähnlichem Prozessor 200+ FPS...


----------



## Kameeno (1. November 2018)

Also Norton ausschalten hat keine Veränderung gebracht. Ich denke ich werde mir jetzt Win 10 zulegen, das wollte ich sowieso schon seit längerem. Danach melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2018)

Kameeno schrieb:


> Also Norton ausschalten hat keine Veränderung gebracht. Ich denke ich werde mir jetzt Win 10 zulegen, das wollte ich sowieso schon seit längerem. Danach melde ich mich wieder.


 Vermutlich kannst Du mit Deinem WIn7-Key das neue Win 10 aktvieren - probier das mal, bevor du extra einen key besorgst. Und am besten komplett neu installieren, nicht nur upgraden.


----------



## Kameeno (1. November 2018)

Danke! So werde ich es machen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2018)

Kameeno schrieb:


> Danke! So werde ich es machen.


 Lad Dir am besten schon vorher mal die neuesten Treiber runter und tu die in einen Ordner auf der Festplatte. Oder hast du NUR die SSD?


----------



## Kameeno (1. November 2018)

Habe im Moment nur eine SSD, HDD habe ich aber auch noch rumliegen. Allerdings hab ich die noch nicht wieder eingebaut weil mir ein zweiter SATA-Anschluss fehlt...
Vllt hol ich mir da morgen mal ein Kabel...kann Win 10 sowieso erst morgen installieren. 

Und danke nochmal!


----------



## Kameeno (2. November 2018)

Habe jetzt Win 10 Pro installiert (nicht upgegraded). Spiel fühlt sich etwas flüssiger an als sonst...aber nicht wirklich viel. FPS drops passieren immer noch, aber seltener. Denke das Teilproblem das jetzt noch besteht hat was mit der Hardware zu tun. Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass ich in Minecraft (was ja sehr prozessor-lastig ist) ich ähnliche Ruckler habe..und zwar immer wenn ich mich schnell rumdrehe und einiges neues geladen werden muss...und dann nach 1-2 sekunden stabilisieren sich die Frames wieder. Genau so ist es auch in Fortnite. Liegt das am RAM oder an der CPU? Muss ich evtl im Bios etwas umstellen?

Danke


----------



## Kameeno (2. November 2018)

Bzw liegt es an der RAM Frequenz? Ist 1600Mhz vllt zu wenig?


----------



## Wubaron (2. November 2018)

Wie ist den die Prozessor/RAM-Auslastung bevor du das Spiel startest? Und spring mal während dem Spiel mit der Windows Taste raus auf den Desktop und schau mal im Task Manager wie die Prozessor/RAM-Auslastung dann ist.


----------



## Wubaron (2. November 2018)

Kameeno schrieb:


> Bzw liegt es an der RAM Frequenz? Ist 1600Mhz vllt zu wenig?



Das kann ich leider nicht sagen. Was mir aber zu RAM noch grad einfällt: Verträgt sich dein Mainboard damit? Ich glaub zum Mainboard gibts immer Listen mit unterstützem RAM.

Edit: DDR und 1600Mhz scheinen schon zum Mainboard zu passen. Hab auf die schnelle nichts anderes gefunden.


----------



## Kameeno (2. November 2018)

Also CPU Auslastung mit nichts offen ist nur bei 1-2%. Arbeitsspeicher bei 20%. In-game ist die CPU Auslastung ca. bei 70%...schwankt so zwischen 60-80%. In-game liegt die RAM Auslastung bei ca. 50-55%. 

EDIT: Was bisher geholfen hat ist G-Sync ausstellen und stattdessen ULMB Technologie nutzen. Habe mehr Frames (zu mindestens gefühlt) und es fühlt sich allgemein smoother an, da die Hz nicht immer auf 50 oder so runter springen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2018)

Kameeno schrieb:


> Also CPU Auslastung mit nichts offen ist nur bei 1-2%. Arbeitsspeicher bei 20%. In-game ist die CPU Auslastung ca. bei 70%...schwankt so zwischen 60-80%. In-game liegt die RAM Auslastung bei ca. 50-55%.
> 
> EDIT: Was bisher geholfen hat ist G-Sync ausstellen und stattdessen ULMB Technologie nutzen. Habe mehr Frames (zu mindestens gefühlt) und es fühlt sich allgemein smoother an, da die Hz nicht immer auf 50 oder so runter springen.



Evlt. hat es was mit dem Kabel zu tun - nutzt du HDMI oder DisplayPort? Und stell mal die CPU testweise auf "Normalbetrieb", nicht auf den festen Takt. 

Was auch sein könnte wäre natürlich einfach nur ein Problem mit der Onlineverbindung.


----------



## Kameeno (2. November 2018)

Nutze DisplayPort...sollte ja eig die beste Option sein. Am Internet könnte es natürich auch liegen, nutze nämlich einen Powerlan Adapter....


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2018)

Kameeno schrieb:


> Nutze DisplayPort...sollte ja eig die beste Option sein. Am Internet könnte es natürich auch liegen, nutze nämlich einen Powerlan Adapter....


 ja gut, das müsstest du mal versuchen zu checken, zB den PC mal testweise nahe des Routers aufbauen und dort pr LANKabel spielen. Hast du denn bei Singleplayer-Games Einbrüche, die nicht normal sind, zB sagen wir mal Battlefield 4 müsste mit dem PC bei "Uktra" in 100 FPS im Schnitt, 60 FPS als Minimum laufen, aber du hast Einbrühe auf 30-40 FPS?


----------



## Kameeno (5. November 2018)

Direkt ans LAN hängen hat nichts gebracht...habe die Einbrüche auch im Singleplayer. Zwar hab ich kein BF4, aber im Fortnite Singleplayer habe ich die gleichen Einbrüche. Es sind allerdings nur die prozessorlastigeren Spiele...Star Wars Battlefront 2 (2017) läuft perfekt auf Ultra. Es ist fast als wäre es ein Delay bis die erforderlichen Daten vom Haupt- in den Arbeitsspeicher und dann in den Prozessor gelangen, was dazu führt das die Frames kurzzeitig droppen wenn viel auf einmal geladen wird (ist aber nur eine Vermutung). Gibt es ein Tool um je nach Hardware die besten Uefi Bios Einstellungen zu finden?


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2018)

Kameeno schrieb:


> Direkt ans LAN hängen hat nichts gebracht...habe die Einbrüche auch im Singleplayer. Zwar hab ich kein BF4, aber im Fortnite Singleplayer habe ich die gleichen Einbrüche. Es sind allerdings nur die prozessorlastigeren Spiele...Star Wars Battlefront 2 (2017) läuft perfekt auf Ultra. Es ist fast als wäre es ein Delay bis die erforderlichen Daten vom Haupt- in den Arbeitsspeicher und dann in den Prozessor gelangen, was dazu führt das die Frames kurzzeitig droppen wenn viel auf einmal geladen wird (ist aber nur eine Vermutung). Gibt es ein Tool um je nach Hardware die besten Uefi Bios Einstellungen zu finden?


 Die beste Einstellung ist zunähst mal immer einfach die Default-Einstellung ohne ein automatisches Hochtakten, denn manchmal taktet die CPU runter, weil zu wenig zu tun ist, und wenn sie dann plötzlich doch gebraucht wird, gibt es halt eine kleine Verzögerung, bis sie wieder voll da ist. Beim RAM kannst du auch nicht mehr tun als zu schauen, ob es auf dem Wert läuft, den der Hersteller vorsieht. 


Unter Windows auf keinen Fall angebliche Optimierungs-Tools verwenden. Nicht mal so was wie Geforce-Experience würde ich nutzen.


----------



## Kameeno (6. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die beste Einstellung ist zunähst mal immer einfach die Default-Einstellung ohne ein automatisches Hochtakten, denn manchmal taktet die CPU runter, weil zu wenig zu tun ist, und wenn sie dann plötzlich doch gebraucht wird, gibt es halt eine kleine Verzögerung, bis sie wieder voll da ist. Beim RAM kannst du auch nicht mehr tun als zu schauen, ob es auf dem Wert läuft, den der Hersteller vorsieht.
> 
> 
> Unter Windows auf keinen Fall angebliche Optimierungs-Tools verwenden. Nicht mal so was wie Geforce-Experience würde ich nutzen.



Danke! Habe alles auf Default zurückgesetzt..also im Nvidia Control Panel, Geforce Experience, Systemsteuerung und im Bios! Jetzt läuft es wieder rund.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2018)

Kameeno schrieb:


> Danke! Habe alles auf Default zurückgesetzt..also im Nvidia Control Panel, Geforce Experience, Systemsteuerung und im Bios! Jetzt läuft es wieder rund.


 Ok, hoffentlich bleibt es so


----------

